# 69 GTO FT Sway Bar



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm trying to replace my front sway bar. Ames has one 1 1/16 so bought it. But it is the wrong product. It is 1 1/8 and hits the idler arm. A typo in the catalog and i returned it. At this time they don't have one for the A body. No one seems to have a true 1 1/16. Does anyone have any ideas where i could get one. Thanks...


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

DSW said:


> I'm trying to replace my front sway bar. Ames has one 1 1/16 so bought it. But it is the wrong product. It is 1 1/8 and hits the idler arm. A typo in the catalog and i returned it. At this time they don't have one for the A body. No one seems to have a true 1 1/16. Does anyone have any ideas where i could get one. Thanks...


not sure what aftermarket front bar Ames is selling at 1 1/8" diameter. There were no stock 1 1/16" front sway bars for '64-67's or 68-72 GM A bodys, so that is out. Do you need an 1" diam front bar? '68 & 69 GTO's received a 1" diameter front bar. One of my '71 HO 233's was equipped with the firm ride option and it carriers the same 1" front bar, I may have an extra, have ck stack of front bars.

'70 and '71 GTO's were equipped with 1 1/8" front sway bars. factory Abody front swaybars are bent differently over the last 15" than the 1 1/8" diam front bars that came on nearly all '70-81 Firebird Formulas. The 1 1/8" F body bar and the 1 1/4" (2nd Gen TransAm) front bars when installed under an A body chassis angle the end link bolts. Though it's been a popular wrecking yard mod to bolt the T/A bar under A body's, I've nearly always sold the 2nd Gen front T/A bars to Formula and T/A builders/restorers, upon installation under correct chassis, the links were positioned properly.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Spohn
http://www.spohn.net/shop/1968-1972...nt-Sway-Bar-Solid-1-516-4140-Chrome-Moly.html

Bear


----------



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought that the 1 1/16 was an option for a performance suspension but I can't find any information on it. A one inch will fit but how does Spohn's 1 15/16 fit ? 
Thanks,
DSW


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running a Spohn front bar on my 69. I don't honestly remember which one I have but I can tell you all their stuff is quality, and it fits. My entire rear suspension is Spohn. Adjustable uppers and lowers, plus their 'pro touring' rear sway bar.

Bear


----------



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

Pinion Head,

Thank you for your info and offer. I am not sure which way to go. Is it possible that the integrity of the metal has weakened over the years? Will a new one have an advantage? I know two welders, haven’t had the chance to talk to them. I will get back to you. Thanks again, 

DSW


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

DSW, missed your earlier reply. Factory front sway bars were heat treated well, have never seen a large soild factory front bar break or degrade in any way, they are very stiff. There are several big factory front bars that will bolt on a '68-72 A-body. There does need to be a balance, though, once one sizes over an 1" diam, at least a 7/8" rear bar should be run. Have sold several 34mm front bars that were coupled with boxed rear arms and aftermarket 1" diam bars.


----------



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

Pinion head, i have one inch on the rear. what do you suggest for the front?

Thanks,

Dave


----------

